# OMG! She unblocked me! But why?



## Wowcoolxd (Apr 22, 2013)

There was a girl I liked one year back. She's like the girl of my dreams. She is very friendly, polite, kind and caring with everyone. She's always smiling She used to be very friendly with me also in the beginning. She once gave me a couple of cookies. She also teased me once infront of her friends (in a funny way). However I was very creepy with her then. I was uncool and unnatural while talking with her. Also she realized that I developed feelings for her and so started ignoring me. And on the last day of our coaching classes, I took a pic of her without her permission and she saw it. So I couldn't show my face to her and left the class immediately. And then very recently I found her on facebook and came to know that she's actually been in a relationship with someone else since a very long time. However, I still thought of befriending her and sent a request to her. But unfortunately she blocked me then. My friend then sent this forwarded this text to her on April 9th.

"Hi this is a forwarded text from one of my friends, XXXX. He said he can't send a message to you and so asked me to forward the following text. Thanks.
"Hi, How are you? I just wanted to apologize for my behavior towards you. I've been frivolous and unsettling and you may have felt vexed because of me. And I promise I won't disturb you ever again. Also, good luck with your exams (and if you have already done them) I hope your results are okay. Take care. Have a nice life. Bye ""


But then today when was searching for someone else, I accidentally clicked on her profile and discovered that she UNBLOCKED me. But I can't understand why. Please give your views. Thanks!


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

Well, she probably doesn't find you as threatening anymore and maybe felt she overreacted initially. She's kind by nature so she probably easily feels guilty. I think you should leave her alone now though.


----------



## Wowcoolxd (Apr 22, 2013)

wrongnumber said:


> . I think you should leave her alone now though.


Yes, I can't send her a request again as I promised her that I won't disturb her again. However, if I ever meet her again (offline), how should I talk with her (I mean how can I start a conversation and about what topics, I can talk with her)?


----------



## Cileroot (Mar 6, 2012)

OP meets the girl
"Ohi! long time no see"
"Heyy, yeah, indeed"
"So what's been going on?"
"Aah, you know, bla-bla-bla"

Then you can shortly say what you've done and immediately ask about some thing she said she'd done to keep the convo going. If you can remain calm and confident, she probably change her attitude towards you and forget the fact that you acted creepily before, that you've changed.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

Wowcoolxd said:


> Yes, I can't send her a request again as I promised her that I won't disturb her again. However, if I ever meet her again (offline), how should I talk with her (I mean how can I start a conversation and about what topics, I can talk with her)?


I wouldn't start a conversation with her. Just be polite, acknowledge her presence, smile, nod, say hi if she says hi. I'd leave the ball in her court, if she wants to talk to you she will.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Leave the girl alone.



wrongnumber said:


> Just be polite, acknowledge her presence, smile, nod, say hi if she says hi. I'd leave the ball in her court, if she wants to talk to you she will.


^ And +1 to this.


----------



## Wowcoolxd (Apr 22, 2013)

wrongnumber said:


> I wouldn't start a conversation with her. Just be polite, acknowledge her presence, smile, nod, say hi if she says hi. I'd leave the ball in her court, if she wants to talk to you she will.


But I wanna at least befriend her, if I can establish a relationship with her (because she's the sweetest girl I ever met)!!!


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

I would leave her alone unless she initiates. It's usually hard to be friends with a gal who has a boyfriend anyway.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

Wowcoolxd said:


> But I wanna at least befriend her, if I can establish a relationship with her (because she's the sweetest girl I ever met)!!!


I think the fact that she blocked you in the first place says that you and her becoming friends is never gonna happen. Just let it go.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants (Apr 1, 2013)

It sounds like she's not interested at all and your way too obsessed with her. Also it sounds like your preparing to 'accidentally' bump into her sometime soon, I would recommend not 'accidentally' bumping into her. Best thing to do is leave it alone and move on, find someone that cares the same way about you.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I can see why she blocked you in the first place, just leave her alone.


----------



## mik (Dec 11, 2011)

Noca said:


> I can see why she blocked you in the first place, just leave her alone.


This here, I agree.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

chinaski said:


> [Edit]


That's a harsh judgment. Easy to point the fingers at the faults in others, hard to accept the faults in ourselves and realize we're just as imperfect.

I think he should leave her alone, but I won't pretend it's that easy. Nor should we berate him.


----------



## Wowcoolxd (Apr 22, 2013)

Noca said:


> I can see why she blocked you in the first place, just leave her alone.


That's not what I asked!


----------



## TheWeeknd (Jul 23, 2011)

Yea I understand why you're asking this. It's kind of similar to a situation I was in except it was my fault. I was being a needy loser so I can't blame her, I was not willing to accept the "friend zone" tag with her. She told me, and her friends too, that she had a long distance bf. A lot of sh*t happened in-between(her finding out I actually loved her) but now she unblocked me but whatever. It is hard to forget about her since she was my first close friend in this new country I'm in for the time being. I screwed up a great friendship because I was a despo for love..but oh well that's life you live and you learn...


----------



## Wowcoolxd (Apr 22, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


> Leave the girl alone.
> 
> ^ And +1 to this.


Did I ask you about that?


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

maybe her phone was stolen.. jk


----------

